# Australia Calling Re:Ethell Sleigh.



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Help Wanted.
With M/T Ethell Sleigh x Albert Maersk Built sometime 1950s need detail on rego fate etc.any help most appreciated.
Clive.


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

Clive,
"Albert Maersk", built by Mitsui Zosen 1958. 1969 sold Dominion Navigation, Hong Kong, H.C.Sleigh managers, renamed "Ethel Sleigh". Official number 332487, 12935 grt, 20807 dwt, 559'11" x 72;01" x 32'03.5" draught. B&W, 8250bhp, 14.5 knots. Call sign VPJS.1972 sold Quivira Shipping Co., Liberia, renamed "Katharina". October 1977 arrived Hong Kong to be broken up.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*Australia Calling Re Ethell Sleigh.*

Dave.
Once again.Thanks for the detail on Ethell will post her along with all the other tankers of the H C Sleigh fleet now I have the infro needed she in particular looks quite good in her Sleigh livery. Did you glean anythink from the asic site re Botany Bay Tanker Co.looks like an interesting site for that type of infromation.If you want to want go any further with that ? let me know.
Clive.

One more thing Dave was Dominion Navigation Hong Kong or Singapore Based. cant quite figure that one


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

Clive,
Had a look at the asic site and it appears there were two different companies called Botany Tankers. Thanks for the site, I will look into the companies further when I have more time.
Dominion Navigation appears to have been registered in Nassau, Bahamas. A photo of the "Hamilton Sleigh" being launched shows her port of registry to be Nassau but her owners were recorded as Dominion Navigation, Hong Kong. Sleigh had another subsidiary, Singapore Navigation Co and it was for this company that "Harold Sleigh" was built in 1951 with port of registry Singapore. 
Lloyd's List of Shipowners, 1961-62 for H. C. Sleigh lists Dominion Nav. as owners of "Hamilton Sleigh"and Singapore Nav. as owners of Gervase and Harold Sleigh. The 1965-66 edition has all three under Dominion Nav. with port of registry Hong Kong for them all.


----------

